# Driving 19 Hours Overnight?



## Itsgracekelly (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, guys! I'm a new owner of a 6 week old hedgehog. In about two months, I will be going on vacation from Florida to New Jersey for a week and I don't want to leave her alone with my parents because they aren't home all the time. 

I've read a lot about traveling with the hedgies in the forum, but I haven't seen any topics about driving overnight that long with a hedgehog. Due to our schedule, I am unable to make the roadtrip during the day. We plan on leaving the house at 8pm and won't get to our destination until the next day around late afternoon. 

So I was wondering if there were some tips or advice to make the trip easier? Seeing how she'll be awake during our trip, would I need a big enough tub for her to run in her wheel? Or she won't need it? Would it be a good idea to give her food during the trip cause she'll be hungry? Or should I not let her eat for just that night so she doesn't get car sick? I want to make the trip easy and as comfortable for her.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

It's not safe to let your hedgehog run in her wheel while the vehicle is moving. It's recommend to place your hedgehog in a hard sided carrier buckled in the back seat. Make sure you don't get too large a carrier. If you have to slam on the breaks she's only going a couple of inches, instead of building up momentum and bumping the carrier wall several inches away. I would add blankets for warmth and for padding against the carrier. I would use a thermometer a to monitor the temperature to ensure she's comfortable. 

Hedghogs are more prone to car sickness on a full tummy for sure, but your leaving when she would normally be getting up to eat and drink. I would still feed her something. Hedgehogs have very short digestive tracts and like most small animals shouldn't go without food for long. 

She's likely to be quite antsy on the drive due to night being her regular excercise/play/eat/drink/bathroom time. I would suggest you have to give her a fair bit of day time play the day you are leaving so she can eat and drink and to help burn a little more energy off before night time.

Personally I wouldn't take my hedgehog on a night drive. I'd wait until morning or get a hotel part way, but these are a few thoughts on making it easier if you're going to.

good luck ☺


----------



## Mia_Is_My_Hedgie (Jan 2, 2015)

It is safe to bring her i had to do this once with my hedgey and i bought a little storage box abt as big as the middle of the seat and i only put woodchips in there and mine sleot the whole way in the little box and then i transferred her back to her cage when i got there. If you dont know if your hedgey will get sick dont feed her but abt halfway offer her water and take her out for a bit.


----------



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

My hedgehog really loves the car so I have never had a problem with car sickness. I would keep food to a minimum right before the trip just in case your hedgehog gets car sick. The wheel should not be used in the car because it's not safe when the car is in motion. I suggest getting a carrier and putting toys and a snuggle sack inside. Hope this helped and best of luck!


----------



## Itsgracekelly (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips and advice! Definitely helped put my mind at ease. Hope all goes well!


----------

